# Burton Custom vs Burton Mission



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

You can put non burton bindings on that board as well.
For a first board and an intro rider I think the union flite pro is a good place to start.






Ski Country Sports







www.skicountrysports.com


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Rohan said:


> Which of the two bindings would go well with the Burton Process Flying V snowboard?
> 
> My riding experience: I’m a beginner rider who started this season (2020) and loved the sport enough that I would like a full setup of my own rather than renting. I’ve been on the slopes about 8-10 times this season and my riding has progressed to a good extent. Have no problems linking turns and have started carving on green slopes. I’m 5’7, 150 lbs, US boot size: 8.5.
> I’m not really sure what kind of riding I’ll be into but I would definitely like to hit the parks once I get better. For now, I want a board that’ll last long, suit well for my level of riding and will help me progress better.
> ...


The Mission is a much better binding that will be able to handle your progress and many other boards later on; also has a couple of little extra features for not much more price. So if you want a binding to keep longer term, the Mission is better.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeah the highback on custom is weird, so mission


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I still think the flite pro is a solid binding for the price. If the mission is priced similarly then go for that, but the flite pro is 130 shipped. Hard to beat that.


----------



## Rohan (Feb 20, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> I still think the flite pro is a solid binding for the price. If the mission is priced similarly then go for that, but the flite pro is 130 shipped. Hard to beat that.


Thanks @ridethecliche . I'll definitely look into the Flite Pro.


----------



## Rohan (Feb 20, 2020)

@Rip154 , @F1EA , @ridethecliche : Thanks for your advice!
Through some research, I learnt that its best to keep the flex rating on the bindings in-tune with the flex rating on my board. In my case the Flying-V board has a flex rating of Medium (4-5).

Can you'll please comment on if the flex rating on the Mission or a Custom be suitable for a beginner on a Flying-V?
Does the binding's flex matter a lot?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

At your level just starting out, I don't think it's a big deal. The flite pro's aren't noodles, but they're good for park which is mostly what they're built for. They're on the softer side.

The custom's aren't great. If you want to save money, get the flite pro. If you want lighter pockets, get the missions... or splurge and get cartels. 

Bindings flex is a personal preference thing that you'll figure out with time. I don't think you can go wrong with the mission, cartel, or flite pro. If you don't like them, you could just sell them and buy something else. 

Honestly for a new rider they're all good.

Also, your board is called the burton process. The 'flying v' part is the profile of the board.


----------

